# front page form problem



## jdsmeaton (Aug 27, 2007)

I use Front Page to make my website but I'm having a problem with the forms, www.goodnewshomebuyer.com

If you log on to the site with www as the prefix the forms work. But if you log in as goodnewshomebuyer.com they don't. When you submit the form a window pops up saying authentication required and asks for a user name and password.

(If you want to see it yourself log onto goodnewshomebuyer.com Click on the "sell your house" link then scroll down and click "sell your house in 9 days" you can just put gibberish in the form then hit submit and the authentication window will come up.)

I thought maybe it was a hosting issue and contacted my provider, Go Daddy. The guy I talked with said:
The problem is a Front Page "scripting issue".
The "HT Access File in the overall directory is not working properly"
"The Form is getting sent to the VTI Bin, which works correctly, but the main HT Access is not sending to the correct area, which results in the password request form being displayed"

I don't have a clue what any of that means. Any help with resolving my problem would be greatly appreciated.

-josh


----------



## fxj10cn (May 27, 2007)

Check links below, and you will get his opion.
http://goodnewshomebuyer.com/_vti_bin/shtml.exe/SellyourhousespecialreportFORM.htm.

If you want simply solve this problem, just change to Front Page is not professional to maintain a website. The professional method is hiring me to do the part time job.

Just a Joke.


----------



## jdsmeaton (Aug 27, 2007)

I understand how your code would fix the problem but I'm not sure how to get there. The code you list is from the blank error page which I can't find in the front page files. I'm listing the code from the form page.

I definitely appreciate your help.

New Page 1

*

*

<![if !mso]><![endif]>



*

"Sell Your House In 9 Days"*

*You'll Learn:
What It Takes To Sell A House In Today's Market
Using a Realtor vs. Selling the House Yourself
Non-Traditional Selling
How To Sell Your House Quickly*

Complete this form to receive your FREE Report. 
All fields required.





Name: 


Address: 


City / Zip Code:


Email: 




©2007 Good 
News Properties, LLC


----------



## fxj10cn (May 27, 2007)

I notice the code in your website has been changed at http://www.goodnewshomebuyer.com/SellyourhousespecialreportFORM.htm , do it works?


----------



## jdsmeaton (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes it works now. Someone was able to fix it for me. 
I appreciate your help.


----------

